# are you guys really not inhaling your cigars?



## johnpalley (Nov 3, 2010)

i always here people saying that they dont inhale there cigars. me personally, i dont inhale most of it but i do inhale a tiny bit of smoke at the end of each puff. pretty much the same amount of smoke as a puff of a cigarette. if i didnt inhale some smoke i would get no pleasure at all from smoking cigars thats why im wondering if some of you guys are doing the same thing?


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

i smoke ciggs..but when i smoke a cigar...if i inhale any of the smoke..man..ouch! eace:


----------



## johnpalley (Nov 3, 2010)

Poneill272 said:


> i smoke ciggs..but when i smoke a cigar...if i inhale any of the smoke..man..ouch! eace:


i smoke cigs too and i got no problem inhaling a tiny bit of cigar smoke. it just tastes like the best cigarette in the world when im smoking a arturo fuente Gran Reserva Exquisito. its actually smoother than smoking a cigarette


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

I smoke cigs (for now) and cigars. I do inhale a tad of the cigar smoke towards the end of my puffs. However, I do this primarily to get a better sense of the flavor. At least in my opinion, it doesn't exactly satisfy that craving like a cig would, I just do it as it really seems to open up the flavor of the smoke.


----------



## johnpalley (Nov 3, 2010)

FridayGt said:


> I smoke cigs (for now) and cigars. I do inhale a tad of the cigar smoke towards the end of my puffs. However, I do this primarily to get a better sense of the flavor. At least in my opinion, it doesn't exactly satisfy that craving like a cig would, I just do it as it really seems to open up the flavor of the smoke.


glad im not the only one. thats crazy you said that cause i was wondering how people are even tasting these cigars if there not inhaling. i most definitely need to inhale some smoke to taste anything im smoking


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

i do let it out thru the nose, but thats about as far as i get to inhaling, i dont take a breath like a cigg tho.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

johnpalley said:


> glad im not the only one. thats crazy you said that cause i was wondering how people are even tasting these cigars if there not inhaling. i most definitely need to inhale some smoke to taste anything im smoking


I'm not going to berate anyone for inhaling here. A thought though as far as taste goes, there are no "Taste" receptors in our throats or lungs, in fact most are located in our olfactory region in the nasal cavity and soft palate. This is why many retrohale but it is not necessary to inhale to retrohale. Again, I'm not telling anyone how to smoke as you should be doing whatever suits you. :mrgreen:


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 6, 2011)

Every few hits I'll inhale after half an exhale when the smoke has cooled down - but there are certain cigars I would never inhale...


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 6, 2011)

Tashaz said:


> I'm not going to berate anyone for inhaling here. A thought though as far as taste goes, there are no "Taste" receptors in our throats or lungs, in fact most are located in our olfactory region in the nasal cavity and soft palate. This is why many retrohale but it is not necessary to inhale to retrohale. Again, I'm not telling anyone how to smoke as you should be doing whatever suits you. :mrgreen:


You can get a completely different sense of your cigar if you inhale deep enough to exhale through the nose - though depending on the strength of the cigar you could ruin your pallete's perception of the stick for the remaining duration.

I only slightly inhale corona's or smaller - and usually only blow through the nose if it's a very mild cigar to get the aroma fully in my senses.


----------



## Wag (Feb 8, 2010)

I accidentally inhaled some cigar smoke once while I was driving. I had to pull over....


----------



## johnpalley (Nov 3, 2010)

Wag said:


> I accidentally inhaled some cigar smoke once while I was driving. I had to pull over....


you probably dont smoke cigarettes huh?


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

I don't have taste buds in my lungs. YMMV


----------



## powerman659 (Jan 8, 2011)

If I suck in to much from certain cigars I about die and cough up a lung haha so i try to stay away from inhaling the smoke.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Hermit said:


> I don't have taste buds in my lungs. YMMV


HaHaHa. :thumb::hail:


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

Not at all. I don't smoke cigarettes, never have, and don't see the point of inhaling the cigar smoke. To me, the whole point of smoking a cigar is to taste the different nuances in the tobacco and to relax, both of which don't need inhaling in order to happen. I don't need a cigar fix, and actually smoke because I enjoy it.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

From the responses it seems as though I should have elaborated a tad. I consider it inhaling as I am drawing the smoke into my body. I'm not inhaling the smoke as though it were a cig, I'm more of pulling it in through my nose and or blowing it out through my nose on occasion.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

johnpalley said:


> i always here people saying that they dont inhale there cigars. me personally, i dont inhale most of it but i do inhale a tiny bit of smoke at the end of each puff. pretty much the same amount of smoke as a puff of a cigarette. if i didnt inhale some smoke i would get no pleasure at all from smoking cigars thats why im wondering if some of you guys are doing the same thing?


Couple of times when i first started about 30 years ago. I was a young 20 year old tough guy Marine. It was a dare as a group of us where drinking and smoking cigars. Two things by the way that Marines do very well next to fighting. Anyways the cigars where towards the milder side as i Remember they where the made in Jamaica Macs. Lets just say i haven't done it since and have no desire to ever do it again.


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

I do a retro-inhale;puff on the cigar,filling my mouth,and then as I ease the smoke out of my mouth,a gentle inhale action through the nose.Not enough to bring the smoke into my lungs,but just enough to fill the nose and throat. It gives me very dramatic flavors on cigars that have something to offer using this technique.Opus really comes alive..


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Maybe just a tad bit at the tail end during the exhale but I don't intentionally inhale. I think it is unavoidable.

Jamaican Macs, geez those are quite old.


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

Tashaz said:


> I'm not going to berate anyone for inhaling here. A thought though as far as taste goes, there are no "Taste" receptors in our throats or lungs, in fact most are located in our olfactory region in the nasal cavity and soft palate. This is why many retrohale but it is not necessary to inhale to retrohale. Again, I'm not telling anyone how to smoke as you should be doing whatever suits you. :mrgreen:


LOL I was just going to say the same thing.. I'd love to have taste buds in my lungs haha. I do get a tiny bit on the end sometimes. A cigar isn't meant to be inhaled! I smoke it to experience the flavor and "body" it brings to our mouth and plenty of nicotine is ingested this way. I do a lot of exhaling through my nose about halfway through the release.

But if you like breathing the smoke more power to ya! But I assure you I taste plenty.. even without Lungbuds. ;-)

EDIT: not a cigarette smoker BTW .. yuck.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

If you are not happy about people telling you how not to smoke, there's a thread about pet peeved some where...


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

sengjc said:


> If you are not happy about people telling you how not to smoke, there's a thread about pet peeved some where...


Relax Seng, all opinions here are offered without attacking anyone. That is a fair post.

805


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

I am relaxed...I just had my cigar.


----------



## ron gray (Mar 10, 2010)

powerman659 said:


> If I suck in to much from certain cigars I about die and cough up a lung haha so i try to stay away from inhaling the smoke.


Me too...I used smoke, but man, it would about kill me.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> I'm not going to berate anyone for inhaling here. A thought though as far as taste goes, there are no "Taste" receptors in our throats or lungs, in fact most are located in our olfactory region in the nasal cavity and soft palate. This is why many retrohale but it is not necessary to inhale to retrohale. Again, I'm not telling anyone how to smoke as you should be doing whatever suits you. :mrgreen:


I'm going to agree with Warren here, and add to it. By inhaling you are effectively filtering the smoke. Your lungs are very good filters, so when you exhale through your nose, you loose some of what your olfactory would have been able to process. The majority of your tasting ability is in the olfactory. If you don't believe me. Hold your nose wile eating something. You will find that it tastes very bland.

I am an ex cg smoker and I do not inhale my cigars. I can see though for the cig smoker why you would do it. It's a habit, a large portion of the addiction with cigs is the feeling and rush of nicotine you get from inhaling.

If that's how you choose to smoke, then go for it, just know that you will get more flavors from your cigar if you retrohale every now and then without inhaling first.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

sengjc said:


> I am relaxed...I just had my cigar.


It's all good mate, as per your sig line. :mrgreen:


----------



## Gorden Gecko (Dec 30, 2007)

I run about 20 Miles a week and cycle about 150 miles a week in the warmer months ...So my answer would be a No..I smoke for the flavor not the deadly side effects. However I do realize when I am in a 14 X14 ft room with four other guys smoking , its pretty safe to assume I am inhaling plenty.....so I guess maybe Yes ??


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

I retrohale to get those sweet tastes from my smokes. I used to smoke cigarettes too. I haven't in couple years. I think retrohaling does bring some smoke down the throat, but it doesn't bring as much smoke to the lungs. If I inhaled cigar smoke by mistake, I cough for a little while. It hurts. :lol:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Tashaz said:


> I'm not going to berate anyone for inhaling here. A thought though as far as taste goes, there are no "Taste" receptors in our throats or lungs, in fact most are located in our olfactory region in the nasal cavity and soft palate. This is why many retrohale but it is not necessary to inhale to retrohale. Again, I'm not telling anyone how to smoke as you should be doing whatever suits you. :mrgreen:


I was about to say the same thing Warren...while it's up to the individual to inhale or not we need to understand where "taste" comes from and it's not in the throat. Being an avid smoker for probably longer than most people have been alive here there is enough taste that is derived from the cigar from our membranes in the mouth and nose. If anything that is absorbed in the throat is the nicotine...but that isn't taste by any means.

I admit to a certain portion of smoke that gets inhaled as a result of not being able to exhale ALL of the smoke in the mouth but that isn't anything compared to what is inhaled when smoking cigarettes. I'm personally not going to risk inhaling a cigar when I can get what I need from just smoking it like I do....inherent risk is multiplied astronomically when bringing all of the smoke into your lungs and holding it and then exhaling.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I never inhale cigars unless someone cracks a joke as I'm puffing! lol
I do retrohale almost every puff because well, I'm awesome. hehe

I smoked cigs for over 10 years but would not intentionally inhale a stogie!


----------



## Northsider (Oct 4, 2010)

I only inhale on accident sometimes. I hate when I do. I get nicotine buzzed much quicker, and one time even got nicotine poisoning. Do what you are comfortable with I guess...I just find nothing pleasing about inhaling. As someone mentioned, cigars are all about taste, and the lungs have nothing to do with that.


----------



## Citizen Zero (Nov 1, 2010)

I have to agree with the majority here. The thought of inhaling cigar smoke, frankly, is pretty nauseating. But that's just my opinion, I'm not pretentious enough to try and tell someone how to smoke or denigrate the way they choose to smoke. I feel like I get the requisite amount of flavor through a retrohale.


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

I concur...though I'm not a cigarette smoker either so I can't really speak to that experience. My wife is an ex-smoker though and I know that when she quit, her taste buds came alive so could that contribute to why you don't get much out of cigars without inhaling? She has tried cigars and doesn't get it...understandable, they really are two completely different experiences done for two completely different reasons. Again though, I'm speaking as one who has only ever enjoyed cigars and pipes. The retrohale goes a long way to pulling out the flavors of a cigar and pipe tobacco and that suits me just fine.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Here's a thought:

Drinking <insert alcoholic beverage of choice> is just not the same if you don't swallow. I am quite sure there are no taste buds in my tummy.

I must commend those wine judges for their discipline in not consuming all that lovely wine. Guess I will never be a wine judge then, probably won't last a third of the tasting flight.

But having said that, I don't intentionally inhale my cigars though I have some dim friends (non-cigar smokers but cigarette smokers) that point out that mine is a worse habit since the smoke I inhale is 100x worse then theirs by their reckoning.

No worries Warren, did you think I took it the wrong way?

8)


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

I retrohale, but never inhale. It's too much. But sometimes, since I'm still learning the techniques of the retrohale, I inhale by accident. Hate when that happens!


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

sengjc said:


> I have some dim friends (non-cigar smokers but cigarette smokers) that point out that mine is a worse habit since the smoke I inhale is 100x worse then theirs by their reckoning.


Their reckoning is wrong.


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

I don't inhale, but then again I have never been a cigarette smoker. I know sitting in a room full of smoke I am inhaling some, but somehow I doubt that compares to drawing smoke straight from the cigar and I don't like the idea of filling my lungs with that for multiple reasons. I retrohale now and again, just to give it a try. I don't enjoy that very much either though, pretty much just burns and overwhelms my sense of taste. I understand it works wonders for a great many cigar smokers in helping to detect flavors, but for me it seems very hit or miss. Mostly miss.

If you want to inhale though, if that's what you like to do, then I say more power to you. Smoke the way you want to smoke.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Dont smoke cigs and dont inhale cigars (have watched people inhale cigars and then get sick) - will occasionaly retrohale a couple times during a smoke but usually only with a mild /meduim cigar that I am already enjoying the taste of


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Mr. Slick said:


> Their reckoning is wrong.


Like I said: 'dim' friends.

8)


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

I don't know the percentage of how much worse a cigar's smoke is than cigarettes, but I would guess that inhaling every puff of a cigar every time you smoke would be FAR worse than a cigarette. It may not have all the tars and chemicals of a cigg, but that amount of smoke is horrible for you!

Of course, if you're inhaling every puff of every cigar you smoke, you probably have other issues.

And of course, we're all dying some day anyway. May as well enjoy the ride while we can. I always think it'd be so sad to look back on one's life and realize that you never tried a stuffed crust pizza, had one too many donuts, or drank too much on a Sunday night before work. I'm not a proponent of becoming a total sloth, but hey, live a little!

Weird, possibly non-sensical side rant, over.


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

If I inhale the smoke from a cigar (normally by accident, or poor habit), I find that I can not taste the cigar nearly as definitively as by simply drawing in smoke and exhaling through my nose. Something just gets lost. You will get plenty of nicotine by just puffing the cigar, so there is no need to inhale.


----------



## johnpalley (Nov 3, 2010)

thanks guys for all the posting in this thread. i guess mostly everyone isnt inhaling these cigars. even though i got alot of peoples opinions in this thread i probably made a mistake in the thread title. i should of named it " are cigarette smokers really not inhaling there cigars". i never thought about it till now but for people that dont smoke cigarettes or have never smoked cigarettes, it would definitely be crazy and harsh for them to inhale cigar smoke so i understand that. even though theres cigarette smokers in this thread that arent inhaling cigars i think that other thread title would of been more appropriate. i think if ive never inhaled any tobacco smoke ever in my like i could enjoy smoking cigars without inhaling


----------



## johnpalley (Nov 3, 2010)

jswaykos said:


> I don't know the percentage of how much worse a cigar's smoke is than cigarettes, but I would guess that inhaling every puff of a cigar every time you smoke would be FAR worse than a cigarette. It may not have all the tars and chemicals of a cigg, but that amount of smoke is horrible for you!
> 
> Of course, if you're inhaling every puff of every cigar you smoke, you probably have other issues.
> 
> ...


i think the most important question is if you inhaled the same amount of smoke from cigars compared to cigs which one would be worse for you because when i smoke cigars i blow out mostly all the smoke except i inhale the same amount of smoke as a cig at the end of the exhale.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

HydroRaven said:


> Not at all. I don't smoke cigarettes, never have, and don't see the point of inhaling the cigar smoke. To me, the whole point of smoking a cigar is to taste the different nuances in the tobacco and to relax, both of which don't need inhaling in order to happen. I don't need a cigar fix, and actually smoke because I enjoy it.


I agree with this entire statement. I retrohale from my mouth through my sinuses, but beyond that any smoke I inhale is incidental to my proximity to my and other people's cigars. If I ever accidentaly inhale cigar smoke while taking a puff I go through such a coughing fit that I would never do it on purpose. If it works for anyone else, more power to you, but it's not for me.


----------



## Presbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I don't inhale, and I have never been a cigarette smoker.


----------



## johnpalley (Nov 3, 2010)

Presbo said:


> I don't inhale, and I have never been a cigarette smoker.


makes sense to me


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

.

I agree that retrohaling can be fabulous but I ask you to consider trying to keep it to a minimum.

As in; as little smoke as possible to get the flavors and as rarely as possible to still get all the joy.

Because, people have reported incurring permanent sinus inflammation and retrohaling is 
anecdotally suspected of being the cause.

I believe it is better to ere on the side of caution, because if we end up 
with permanently inflamed sinuses (or is it sinai? :ask
it apparently reduces our ability to taste&#8230;. everything.

Don't shoot me, it's just something to consider...:dunno:

Back to your regularly scheduled program-

:rockon:


----------



## pomorider (Nov 14, 2009)

I smoke cigars to taste the smoke and that's why I only keep the smoke in my mouth.


----------



## Dan_ (Dec 16, 2006)

ktblunden said:


> I agree with this entire statement. I retrohale from my mouth through my sinuses, but beyond that any smoke I inhale is incidental to my proximity to my and other people's cigars. If I ever accidentaly inhale cigar smoke while taking a puff I go through such a coughing fit that I would never do it on purpose. If it works for anyone else, more power to you, but it's not for me.


100% my thoughts. I've never smoked a cigarette in my life.


----------



## gaberox (Feb 28, 2009)

I retro on every puff also. No need to inhale to do so as others have already said. Just kinda close the back of your throat. If if accidentally get a little smoke down too far it hurts. Just learn to retro like a pro and youll get all the flavor possisbe.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Are you guys really not inhaling your cigars?

No, really.


----------



## ChiTownHustler (Jan 17, 2011)

Add me to the list of people that never inhale on purpose. The few times I have were not pleasant, as I'm not a cigarette smoker. Had a HS history teacher that used to smoke a pipe while teaching and exhale the smoke through his nose. I could never get accustomed to something like that


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

Here is how I smoke cigars:
I draw smoke into my mouth and roll it around sensing for flavors.
I blow smoke rings out of my mouth if it is not windy.
About every other exhale, I french inhale a little bit of the smoke so I can discern more flavors by smelling it (and for sure a bit of this smoke gets into my lungs).
About twice per cigar, if it is not too strong, I retrohale a little bit of the smoke to try to glean even more flavor from it.

I could never inhale smoke from the cigar directly through my mouth into my lungs or I would cough up one of those lungs!

:target:


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

sengjc said:


> Here's a thought:
> 
> Drinking <insert alcoholic beverage of choice> is just not the same if you don't swallow. I am quite sure there are no taste buds in my tummy.
> 
> 8)


You're not swallowing alcohol to taste it more.. you're swallowing alcohol to become intoxicated.


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Richterscale said:


> You're not swallowing alcohol to taste it more.. you're swallowing alcohol to become intoxicated.


Actually, I really think one needs to swallow an alcoholic beverage to enjoy it. I can't remember sipping some brandy or drinking a beer followed by spitting it out and actually liking the experience. And I don't drink to get drunk. In fact, haven't been really tanked in years.

On cigars....well, cigar smoking is probably not the healthiest habit to begin with but I enjoy it. I don't inhale since I wish to preserve my life for as long as possible plus it not exactly satisfying to inhale cigar smoke.


----------



## Jared (Sep 30, 2010)

When I first tried a cigar back in college, I wasn't a regular cigarette smoker but I had grown up around cigarettes and smoked them occasionally. I didn't know how NOT to inhale. So I inhaled most of a stick, and puked my guts out. I had to teach myself how to smoke without inhaling. So for a long time I exhaled through my nose while drawing the smoke with my mouth. I won't lie, it took me a while to get a feel for appreciating the smoke without inhaling it. Now it's just natural.


----------



## DoctaJ (Aug 10, 2007)

I don't inhale and never have (other than the unintentional puff every now and again). It was one of those things that I had been told along the way even before I smoked my first cigar. I honestly can't tell you how or when I learned it (I would assume from my dad). I do know that inhaling cigar smoke into your lungs is going to do a lot more damage than cigarette smoke will and at a much quicker rate.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm a smoker for 40+ years. I never enjoyed cigars until I learned _not_ to inhale. Smoking only cigars now for 5+ years. No inhaling for me but I retrohale 1/2 dozen times or so per cigar, maybe more for milder sticks. I usually stop when my nose starts running...







LOL


----------



## johnpalley (Nov 3, 2010)

DoctaJ said:


> I don't inhale and never have (other than the unintentional puff every now and again). It was one of those things that I had been told along the way even before I smoked my first cigar. I honestly can't tell you how or when I learned it (I would assume from my dad). I do know that inhaling cigar smoke into your lungs is going to do a lot more damage than cigarette smoke will and at a much quicker rate.


can you please explain why inhaling cigar smoke into your lungs is going to do a lot more damage than cigarette smoke will and at a much quicker rate?


----------



## eNthusiast (Dec 4, 2009)

i'm a cig smoker (for now) and i don't inhale cigar smoke. obviously carcinogens get produced when you have organic products burning (ie. tobacco leaves), so whether inhaling cigar or cigarette smoke, it's going to be detrimental to your health. as for why cigar smoke might be worse to inhale than cigarette smoke, i think has to do with the composition of the leaves, though i don't know for sure, and is pure speculation on my part.

as for beverages, it works the same way with cigars, and you don't really need to swallow to taste it.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

johnpalley said:


> can you please explain why inhaling cigar smoke into your lungs is going to do a lot more damage than cigarette smoke will and at a much quicker rate?


I don't know for sure, but have heard that your average cigar equals about a pack of cigarettes, nicotine-wise.

I retro-inhale with every puff & don't seem to get any ill effect from it. Once in a while I will accidentally inhale some cigar smoke & it feels like a mule kicked me in the chest.

My smoke is in & out of my upper palate on every puff...yes, my sinus cavity does suffer to some extent...I can't smell very well (this can be an advantage around homeless people).


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

I like to call myself an ex-cigarette smoker (pack a day for almost 20 years). I still occasionally cave in and smoke one. It's an extremely difficult addiction to kick. I've been smoking cigars for about a year...2-3 per day usually.

When I first started smoking cigars, I would inhale a tiny bit...nobody ever told me not to, so I kinda thought that was what you were supposed to do. Once I learned that cigar smoking can be thoroughly enjoyed in the mouth and nose without inhaling, and started smoking cigars without inhaling and with frequent retrohaling, I really started enjoying cigars a lot more. 

Personally, I never enjoyed the sensation of inhaling cigar smoke. Cigar smoke just isn't suited to inhalation. I know that's vague...but it's hard to describe, it's just not a pleasurable sensation at all to me. Cigarettes are completely different - for me, most of the pleasure of a cigarette is the feel of the thickness of the smoke in your throat/lungs. It's less of a taste and more of a tactile sense.

I don't know what the harmful effects of inhaling cigars are, but I would imagine that they are similar to smoking cigarettes; the damage is dose dependent, of course. How many inhaled cigars equals how many inhaled cigarettes? I don't know, and I doubt anyone else does. Suffice it to say, I would assume that the risks of inhaling cigars and cigarettes are pretty much the same.

We all know that cigar smoking isn't a healthy thing to do, we all know the risks, and we choose to do it anyway. I think it goes without saying that inhaling is riskier behavior than not inhaling. That said, as long as you're an adult and understand the risks, I say enjoy your cigar however you like.


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

I think the inhalers are sporting Swishers or Backwoods... 

:roll:


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm noticing a trend here. I always thought that people who smoke a lot like cigarette smokers and avid cigar smokers tend to loose some degree of their taste sensitivity. My dad was a life long cigarette smoker and went through table salt faster than the rest of the family (non smokers) combined.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

johnpalley said:


> thanks guys for all the posting in this thread. i guess mostly everyone isnt inhaling these cigars. even though i got alot of peoples opinions in this thread i probably made a mistake in the thread title. i should of named it " are cigarette smokers really not inhaling there cigars". i never thought about it till now but for people that dont smoke cigarettes or have never smoked cigarettes, it would definitely be crazy and harsh for them to inhale cigar smoke so i understand that. even though theres cigarette smokers in this thread that arent inhaling cigars i think that other thread title would of been more appropriate. i think if ive never inhaled any tobacco smoke ever in my like i could enjoy smoking cigars without inhaling


I used to smoke cigarettes. I quit with the use of Chantix. However, I still liked the part of smoking that entailed me taking a break from what I was doing, going out on the porch, and relaxing for a minute. That's one of the strongest parts of the habit, I think. So, I was still buying cigarettes and just puffing them like you would a cigar. Just a few a day. I was taking just a little bit of smoke in on the tail end of the occasional puff like you're doing on your cigars. Somewhere along the line, I decided that if I was going to do that, then I might as well enjoy it, so I checked out the local cigar shop.

Early in my cigar smoking history, I tried to do a little inhale off the tail end of a cigar puff, but I felt like I was kicked in the chest. Extremely unpleasant. However, the retrohale takes the place of that, and helps me to enjoy the full flavors of the cigar as well.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

I don't inhale but it would help some enjoy the cigars more because it's a way of retrohaling without retrohaling. It also might help the smoke linger in your throat more so you'd continue to taste it in the glands in your sinuses. 

As far as drinking goes, you don't have any taste glands in your stomach BUT swallowing could allow for better flavor similarly to retrohaling. The liquor passes your throat which would allow for more aroma to get to the glands.

Hmmm, I wonder if women would buy that line about swallowing?


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

Breakaway500 said:


> I do a retro-inhale;puff on the cigar,filling my mouth,and then as I ease the smoke out of my mouth,a gentle inhale action through the nose.Not enough to bring the smoke into my lungs,but just enough to fill the nose and throat. It gives me very dramatic flavors on cigars that have something to offer using this technique.Opus really comes alive..


i sometimes do this too, you just barely breathe in through the nose, it feels more like just opening your nasal passage than actually breathing through it


----------



## chu2 (Jun 8, 2009)

johnpalley said:


> can you please explain why inhaling cigar smoke into your lungs is going to do a lot more damage than cigarette smoke will and at a much quicker rate?


1: There's a LOT more smoke per unit in a cigar than a cigarette

2: Cigar leaves are fermented and cured in a really different way than cigarette tobaccos, which are barely fermented (if at all) and then air-dried to keep them that way. This changes the chemical makeup of the smoke, making it far stronger than a cigarette. I can't remember if smoke is primarily basic or acidic, but it will eat at your lung lining.

Basically, if a cigarette is like a can of beer for your lungs, a cigar is a five-gallon bucket of rubbing alcohol. Purer, but more dangerous in the long run.

Then again, having a chemist weigh in on this would help-I'm just going by anecdotal evidence I've heard.


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm a true beleiver that evefryone has their own tastes and if you enjoy doing something I'm not gonna be the one to judge. I'm an ex cigarette smoker (pack of reds a day for over a decade) and still when I accidently inhale cigar smoke it feels like my lungs are collapsing. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

I don't inhale at all.

Retrohale only minimally, whatever smoke happens to drift up past my soft palate. I don't try to do it because the few times I've gotten any significant amount of smoke in my sinuses, it burned and was generally very unpleasant. It felt bad enough that I don't want to get used to it. However, I usually notice a little smoke drifting from my nostrils in my regular puffing, and I'm happy with that.

I also don't care for the sensation of much smoke far back in my throat.

Don't particularly like burning my lips on a nub, but sure enjoy the cigar that makes me want to smoke long enough to have that risk.

Let's see - I think that about covers it.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Top of the mornin to you my friend :wave:

I hope you are ready for a great, not to mention* Championship* weekend! :woohoo:

I haven't been awake very long and seem to have some sort of wild hair up my.... spout, ya that's it, my spout! :lol:

So after reading your post I just gotta ask;



Tritones said:


> ...... the few times I've gotten any significant amount of smoke in my sinuses, it burned.... It felt bad enough that I don't want to get used to it.
> 
> I also don't care for the sensation of much smoke far back in my throat.
> 
> Don't particularly like burning my lips on a nub...


What about when someone bumps your elbow...
.and causes your drink to spill in your lap
...and as you (understandably) react, 
.....your arm twitches uncontrollably and you...
.......accidentally cram the red hot cherry of your
..........double magnum- 56 rg sized behemoth of a stogie into your left nostril?

What about that? :ask::dunno:

Do you like that any better?oke:

:lol: ound: gasp-wheeeeze..... snarg, snork and hiccup...

Like I may have mentioned.... I woke up on the silly side of the bed... :flame:

:brick:


----------



## Stranger929 (Jan 21, 2011)

Well, for what it's worth, I don't inhale. I don't smoke cigarettes either. I've tried to smoke cigs before and can't breath in the smoke, my lungs close up instantly when cigar or cigarette smoke gets in there. There's only one kind of smoke that I've never had any problem inhaling but this isn't the forum for that! I still get a nicotine buzz from a good full bodied cigar though!


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

HydroRaven said:


> Not at all. I don't smoke cigarettes, never have, and don't see the point of inhaling the cigar smoke. To me, the whole point of smoking a cigar is to taste the different nuances in the tobacco and to relax, both of which don't need inhaling in order to happen. I don't need a cigar fix, and actually smoke because I enjoy it.


Why type when this says everything
:second:


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I am a 2 1/2 - 3 pack a day cigarette smoker (Full flavor 100's). Have been smoking them for about 35 years now. Amazingly enough when I have lung x-rays done the doctors are always shocked because they show no signs of smoking. 

With that said, I do not inhale cigar smoke. I have done it accidentally a time or two and I find it to be very unpleasant. I do snork frequently through the cigar and this is where I find the subtle flavors of my cigars.


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

Habanolover said:


> I am a 2 1/2 - 3 pack a day cigarette smoker (Full flavor 100's). Have been smoking them for about 35 years now. Amazingly enough when I have lung x-rays done the doctors are always shocked because they show no signs of smoking.


It's gotta be the cigars!! They are healing you!!! haha 

I'm telling you... the inhalers must be doin Backwoods! I just now accidentally got a tiny puff of a Padron in teh lungs.. OUCH haha


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

Habanolover said:


> I am a 2 1/2 - 3 pack a day cigarette smoker (Full flavor 100's). Have been smoking them for about 35 years now. Amazingly enough when I have lung x-rays done the doctors are always shocked because they show no signs of smoking.
> 
> With that said, I do not inhale cigar smoke. I have done it accidentally a time or two and I find it to be very unpleasant. I do snork frequently through the cigar and this is where I find the subtle flavors of my cigars.


i sure hope you knocked on wood


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

fiddlegrin said:


> What about when someone bumps your elbow...
> .and causes your drink to spill in your lap
> ...and as you (understandably) react,
> .....your arm twitches uncontrollably and you...
> ...


I never smoke anything that big, so I'm not sure. It's OK when that happens with a lancero in my right nostril, though. :biggrin:


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Habanolover said:


> I am a 2 1/2 - 3 pack a day cigarette smoker (Full flavor 100's). Have been smoking them for about 35 years now. Amazingly enough when I have lung x-rays done the doctors are always shocked because they show no signs of smoking.
> 
> With that said, I do not inhale cigar smoke. I have done it accidentally a time or two and I find it to be very unpleasant. I do snork frequently through the cigar and this is where I find the subtle flavors of my cigars.


Jeez, man. Think of the money you could spend on cigars if you quit smoking?


----------



## Arquebus (Apr 6, 2011)

johnpalley said:


> i always here people saying that they dont inhale there cigars. me personally, i dont inhale most of it but i do inhale a tiny bit of smoke at the end of each puff. pretty much the same amount of smoke as a puff of a cigarette. if i didnt inhale some smoke i would get no pleasure at all from smoking cigars thats why im wondering if some of you guys are doing the same thing?


Cain Straight Ligeros.... It's dangerous for me to be around them. I inhale the whole cigar. It takes an effort to pull and not inhale with them. The next day I'll have a bronchitis fever like a very bad cold :dizzy: but its one of my most enjoyable smokes. Most other cigars I'll inhale about 1 out of every 5 or 6 pulls I would guess. Including curling.

You can't taste smoke with your lungs but you feel the inhale and obviously get a much stronger nicotene hit. Over fifteen years back I was a two pack a day cig smoker. I'm sure that has something to do with it.

It's probably the worst thing for you though.


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

johnpalley, have you tried just retrohaling, without taking in ANY smoke into the lungs? It seems to me that the taste that you are getting is not so much from inhaling, but when the remaining smoke goes through your nasal passages. Worth trying, and might save your lungs in the process.

As for loosing your sense of taste and smell from too much retrohaling, I don't see any evidence to support that in my experience. I always retro, not on every puff, but a lot. My wife is a cig smoker, but has never exhaled through her nose, ever. And I smell much better than my wife. (pun intended)


----------



## Jesus Quintana (Apr 15, 2011)

I thought I was weird for not inhaling! At least I'm not on my own!


----------



## theque (Dec 10, 2013)

Here is how I smoke my cigars...

Two good puffs into my mouth.
Let sit for ~5 seconds with my mouth slightly open
Blow out 2/3 from my mouth (every 2 or three puffs I also blow it out my nose)
Inhale the remaining 1/3 into my lungs
Exhale the lung smoke through my mouth and nose.
Wait ~60 seconds and repeat

I have done this with every cigar I have smoked. The only issue I ever had was when I got an Opus down to a nub. Started sweating, felt nauseous, and had to sit down; the feeling passed in approximately 5 minutes. Side note, I smoked 2 packs of Reds for 18 years before I quit smoking about 2 years ago.

Maybe I am weird and I have actually had someone comment. I think the look on my face was enough to shut down the conversation. I read on a blog somewhere a quote I have learned to love... "You can tell me how to cut, light, smoke or hold my cigar when you let me tell you how to hold your c%*$."

-Ray


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

Bringing back a zombie thread but great quote lol.


----------



## AndrewNYC (Jun 28, 2012)

The last time I inhaled I was coughing for 10 minutes.

Ewwwwwwww

But that's just me!


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

You taste with your mouth an nose. Not your lungs and windpipe. Whatever floats your boat


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

ill french inhale at random VERY seldomly, when i inhale inhale by accident i can't handle it.
and i was/am (though cigars have helped me cut back DRASTICALLY) a heavy cigarette smoker, and i used to smoke more weed than you can begin to imagine when i was younger. though one puff of a cigar inhaled, and i'm coughing LAMF.

i don't judge, if you like it, inhale them, i just don't understand it...


----------



## ldman (Nov 8, 2013)

I quit smoking cigs... I have only been smoking cigars for 3-4 months now. I do inhale very small amounts of smoke each time I have a cigar. Blow it out through both my mouth and nose a little bit. I think extremely small amounts of smoke are good to inhale and help you receive the most flavors from the cigar. I don't inhale on every puff i take, just a few times while smoking the cigar, maybe 1/4 of the time. Never inhale an entire drag you take, that would choke you to death. Just very small amounts.


----------



## Chilone (Dec 11, 2013)

I do like a couple others have said and french inhale but only enough to get in my sinuses. It GREATLY enhances the taste and smell. I'm sure I do inhale a little into my lungs but it's definitely minimal.

On a side note, I get such a kick out of all the potheads that say pot smoke is not harmful :laugh:


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

Was hitting the slots in the casino last night and was smoking one of the Davidoffs I purchased as a self-selected sampler that I picked up at the Borgata. The lady next to me commented that the cigar had a pleasant aroma, and didn't bother her (we were in the smoking section). She seemed to be staring at me when I retro-haled every once and awhile, at which point I explained to her what I was doing and why.


----------



## theque (Dec 10, 2013)

HIM said:


> Bringing back a zombie thread but great quote lol.


Opps. If you note my timestamp you will see it was very early in the morning for me. I was just reading an interesting thread and thought I would comment. Never looked at the post dates.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

theque said:


> Opps. If you note my timestamp you will see it was very early in the morning for me. I was just reading an interesting thread and thought I would comment. Never looked at the post dates.


Don't worry about bumping an old thread that has useful or interesting information in it. 
We are all here to learn and there's some great older posts.
Speaking of which.....need to rummage around a bit and see what pops up.....


----------



## theque (Dec 10, 2013)

piperdown said:


> Don't worry about bumping an old thread that has useful or interesting information in it.
> We are all here to learn and there's some great older posts.
> Speaking of which.....need to rummage around a bit and see what pops up.....


I am a member of about 20 forums and each has its own idiosyncrasies, some frown upon zombie threads. I am new here and did not intend to offend anyone is all.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

theque said:


> I am a member of about 20 forums and each has its own idiosyncrasies, some frown upon zombie threads. I am new here and did not intend to offend anyone is all.


Understand that other forums frown...Puff doesn't and no offense taken.
We are hear to learn and pass on information, from complete newbies to FOGs. Ask away, bump away, learn, have fun, enjoy cigars, that's what being a BOTL is all about.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

theque said:


> Opps. If you note my timestamp you will see it was very early in the morning for me. I was just reading an interesting thread and thought I would comment. Never looked at the post dates.


It's all good man that quote alone made it worth it.


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

I couldn't hear you over all the coughin'. What was the question? Oh no, I definitely don't inhale. At least not on purpose! :mrgreen: TCB


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

I did, once.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

theque said:


> I am a member of about 20 forums and each has its own idiosyncrasies, some frown upon zombie threads. I am new here and did not intend to offend anyone is all.


It's natural, when joining a new forum to peruse the archives.
If something grabs yer interest, resurrect it. No offense.


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

We love zombies unless it's some stupid argument that got settled in that thread.
Great quote, I'm not a Prima Donna, and don't mind that light Connecticut in the morning getting shucked down just for nicotine in the first few puffs or 7. Why lie. Great quote.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

LOL Sometimes if I am not paying attention, I ask myself on exhale .. "did I just inhale that ?"

But some folks never inhale....


----------

